# Tres emisoras realizadas y comprobadas de 2wat a 30 watios



## aure (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Como lo prometido es deuda, aqui os pongo fotos y texto de como al final se han quedado mis tres emisoras de FM 88-108 Mhz.

Una es la de kiriakos kontakos, de dos transistores pero yo la he realizado con los 2N4427 pues me a funcionado muchisimo mejor, realizandosolo la 1º etapa ya es un aparatito interesante y cuando funcione la 1º etapa le conectais la segunda, pero eso si siempre probar con el miliamperimetro puesto y la antena dipolo con su cable de 10 metros coaxial 75 ohmios de TV normal, os digo esto pues segun el cable y su longitud todo cambia un poco y yo os pongo lo que he hecho nada mas pues la radiofrecuencia es puñetera, si lo haceis como yo ireis por un camino comprobado.

Otra emisora es la cebek modificada por mi con montaje MANHATAN  y abreviada y si es algo mas inestable, pero es un cañon va muy bien y alcanza 5 kilometros en via libre, las recomendaciones de antena y cable igual que en la anterior emisora.

y por ultimo otra de kiriakos kontakos pero esta es con una valvula , la PL504, es una valvula muy comun en los tv de B/N, es una pasada he conseguido 30 kilometros de alcance desde un sitio alto por supuesto con la misma antena dipolo y el mismo cable de 75 ohms de TV, esta emisora da aproximadamente 30 watios.

es imprescindible cuando se estan haciendo pruebas y construyendo poner el miliamperimetro para vigilar los consumos, pues a veces no oscilan y tragan muchisima corriente y se estropean los transistores o la valvula.

tener cuidado con los varicaps bb105g y los transistores al tocarlos con el soldador pues a mi se me a estropeado uno por estatica, cuando vayais a soldar en el circuito con la antena conectada, tocar primero en la masa del circuito para descargar la estatica y el circuito apagado por supuesto.

 Se me olvidaba el sonido en las tres es bueno pero no es HI-FI y tienen algo de zumbido de red, pero en general se oyen bastante bien la musica y la voz

bueno señores yo estoy muy contento con mis emisoras, espero que vosotros las drisfruteis tambien.

Saludos cordiales


Añado un poco mas

Hola Amigos os pongo algunas fotos mas de la emisora de valvula que no me han cogido en el mensaje principal y tambien el link de las emisoras de transistores 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-fm-sencillos-comparativa-10862/

de donde saque las emisora cebek 3,5 wats (que la ponen muy mal, pero creo que es por el diseño de la placa y por eso yo la he montado estilo manhatan con buenas pistas y alguna cosilla mas y sin previo de sonido, y la de kiriakos kontakos en el link podeis ver el diseño de la placa impresa, yo le he añadido el choke y el electrolitico en la alimentacion y un condensador variable que va a la base del segundo transistor, y cambiado los 2N2219 por los 2N4427 y me da 2,1watio a 12 voltios los 4 wats que el dice yo no he podido llegar pero de todas maneras es muy buena, pero la cebek hecha a mi manera es mas potente y un poco mas inestable pero va muy bien y la puesta a punto es mas sencilla que la de kiriakos.

Perdonad he tenido que quitar el plano de la emisora de 30 watios del post de cabecera y ponerlo 3 mensajes mas debajo pues no logro ponerlo ya correguido en el post de cabecera, pero en esa respuesta esta ya correguido, era una errata en la linea de entrada de sonido.

Saludos


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 29, 2010)

hola amigo aure   que interesante tu trasmisor y el de valvulas tambien  pero queria hacerte una pregunta si fuera factible mira yo tengo una valvula  pl36 dime  tambien podria funcionar  para el mismo trasmisor  y otra consulta  estoy armando un trasmisor de am 550khz a 1600khz dime si tambien se le podria aplicar esta valvula te agradesco tu ayuda amigo  aure  saludos desde el peru


----------



## Ruben6103795 (Mar 29, 2010)

Buen trabajo aure, oye siempre tuve una duda respecto a las bobinas VK200,¿Cúal es su función? y que valor en henrios tienen.


----------



## aure (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola ruben y klein

ruben la pl36 es muy distinta a la pl504, tendrias que aumentar de valor la resistencia de 10k para que la regilla nº 2 consuma menos y bajar la alimentacion general un poco como a 200voltios en continua, y aun asi no se que tal te oscilara pues yo e probado con una EL34 que es una gran valvula y no he conseguido resultados ni para atras y eso que la hice segun otro esquema de kiriakos kontakos, por lo tanto solo tu probando podras averiguarlo, CLAUSALAN, un usuario de este foro tiene una web muy buena llena de planos de emisoras y a lo mejor tiene una que sea con la pl36.

http://vacuumtubebrasil.profusehost.net/transmissores.htm

klein los chokes VK200 y similares sirven para alimentar de corriente continua algun componente y en el caso de una emisora , para que no se escape la radiofrecuencia por el sitio donde esta puesto el choke pues su resistencia en continua es casi cero pero en alta frecuencia su resistencia es altisima.

saludos a los dos

Hola  amigos.
 adjunto este folio de la emisora de 30 watios pues tenia una errata en el plano de inicio del post, y ahora si que esta bien, si el moderador fuera tan amable y me pusiera este adjunto con los del inicio del post se lo agradeceria.

saludos


----------



## asterión (Mar 30, 2010)

Felicitaciones por la labor, ademas que si esto de la electronica te llega a cansar bien puedes vender tus disipadores como esculturas de arte moderno


----------



## klein1974 (Mar 30, 2010)

dime la valvula que te mensione  se puede utilizar como amplificador final de rf para la  fm o am   ya que los tengo dando vueltas por  aqui y  cualquier sia los hecho al tacho de basura  jejejej


----------



## aure (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola amigos.

si si jajajaj, los disipadores me gustan mucho, tienen su encanto y enfrian una barbaridad y son baratisimos.

Klein con la pl36 se puede fabricar una emisora o un amplificador final seguro pero tienes que bajar un poco la tension a 200volt y la resistencia de la 2º regilla de mas ohmios, pero eso lo tienes que experimentar tu, lo siento pero no te puedo decir mas de lo que te dije y lo que te digo aqui, un usuario de este foro dijo una vez " cualquier valvula es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa" y es verdad pero hay que polarizarla adecuadamente sin pasarse de su valores de corriente, mira en la web radiomuseum en el apartado valvulas para que veas sus caracteristicas y asi dimensionas sus resistencias de polarizacion, si tuviera tiempo haria algo con una pl36 pero no tengo tiempo lo siento.

saludos


----------



## davidcr85 (Abr 3, 2010)

hola...  me gusta como se ven los circuitos de la radio impresionante que funcionen!!

 ahora tengo unas preguntas y muchas dudas jeje y dado que aún no tengo los 25 mensajes no le puedo mandar un MP a *aure* así que expongo aca a todos lo que estoy intentando hacer y a ver q consejos me pueden dar.

 Resulta q hace 1 año estoy intentando montar una radio-comunitaria (ya tengo permisos y todo por aquello de la legalidad)  todo acá es sin fines de lucro y todo lo hemos comprado a base de donaciones; para empezar decidimos buscar un transmisor en internet de construccion "de fábrica" y que tuviera un buen precio, al final compre un transmisor de 5W ofrecido por HLLY Electronics (http://www.hllyelectronics.com/html/fm_transmitter_3_66.html )  esto fue comprado desde China y enviado a Costa Rica y tardó apenas 2 semanas en llegar vía DHL debo decir que ha salido excelente tiene muy buena fidelidad es STEREO y es pequeño pero potente con una antena "pobre" a unos 7 metros de altura logra cubrir unos 3.5 Km a 4Km  

 Hasta aquí todo bien, ahora porsupuesto para que nos sea funcional necesitamos un módulo de amplificación suficientemente profesional y de buen precio lo que me llevo a 2 sitios en Internet uno en Reuno Unido y otro llamado Broadcast concepts en Miami FL este último 100% recomendado ellos se especializan en crear modulos de amplificacion FM de hasta 1500 W !!  jeje Ok para resumir lo mas posible, compre un modulo de 150W de salida con transistor BLF177 + una placa atenuadora de armonicas junto a una fuente de 48V - 12 Amp todo salío con gastos de envio completos alrededor de $420 USD una vez con el equipo acá comenze a "armar" el circuito ya que el modulo viene sin disipador de calor para lo que unos monitores viejos CRT tipo NEC que traen unos disipadores inmensos me sirvieron de mucho (aún asi este modulo necesita uno mas grande para funcionar las 24horas)  tambien me puse a soldar los terminales y ya todo estaba listo para conectar !  Pero... un momento. este modulo dicen en el sitio de BC que soporta hasta max. 4 W en su entrada y este transmisor/excitador de hlly entrega 5W así que definitivamente debia bajarle la potencia en al menos 2W ya que tambien dice que su funcionamiento nominal es con 2.5W asi que pensé que 3W serian apropiados sin embargo cosa muy importante yo no cuento aqui con un Watimetro hay una persona que nos ayuda fines de semana que trae uno, pero yo quería sacar mis propios calculos haciendo mi propio dumming con una bombilla de direccional de auto por lo que primero desarme el módulo transmisor y coloqué una resistencia de 7ohms en serie al colector del transistor coloqué el dumming para "a ojo calcular masomenos la potencia que habia logrado bajar" y calculé que estaría bien para conectarlo ahora al módulo, lo hice y para sorpresa... no funcionó el modulo no estaba amplificando nada por lo que pensé que obviamente había bajado demasiado la potencia en la entrada y no lograba hacer el driving.. quité una resistencia y puse una apenas de 3ohms  y volví a hacer la prueba esta véz el dumming a la salida del módulo encendió como arbolito de navidad !! quité inmediatamente la energía y reemplezé el dumming con otro mas grande (un silvin de carro en luz alta) volví a darle corriente y esta vez encendió bastante y me pareció que dio nuevamente "a ojo de calculo" que habia en la salida aprox. 120W de potencia RF quise hacer una prueba mas para cerciorarme de la potencia y al encenderlo el dumming no dió luz.. me preocupé pero pense que estaba algo flojo o mal conectado, termine de revisar volvi a darle potencia ... y nada !! mi mayor preocupación era haber dañado el transistor, y pues haciendo mas revisiones me dí cuenta de lo que no quería saber sí habia "matado" al pobre BLF177 de casi $80 USD !!   me sentí muy mal pero ya no podía hacer nada..

  Bien, habiendo explicado todo esto a lujo de detalle, ahora tengo en camino desde usa un nuevo BLF177 de reemplazo y porsupuesto aprendí la lección de no conectar nada sin un wattimetro de por medio, y sin saber la entrada real de potencia que voy a aplicar ... por cierto aqui hay algo *importante *Broadcast concepts dice en su página que el modulo aguanta hasta 4W en su entrada pero en el manual del circuito dice 3W máximo y en un modulo tan delicado eso es mucha diferencia...

 Ahora mi pregunta.. ya sabiendo que he reducido la potencia de mi excitador a 2.5W y teniendo el wattimetro de por medio *¿puedo volver a probar con el dumming de la bombilla mientras se hacen pruebas de temperatura y se verifican las lecturas de salida?*  he visto por ahii que un dumming no puede estar conectado por mucho tiempo a la salida del rf o tambien quemará el transistor. es cierto?  *cuanto tiempo máximo para un amplificador de 150W?*
* ¿ que pasa si empiezo a probarlo con una ROE muy alta? ¿puedo estar encendiendolo rapidamente para estar comprobando las lecturas de ROE?*  o puede ser peligroso, a decir vd *¿ solo se debe conectar cuando las condiciones de la antena sean las correctas? * si es así que me sugieren para "calibrar" la antena antes de conectar el modulo?

   bueno creo que ya son muchas preguntas... pero necesito tener todo esto bien en claro para no seguir dañando transistores tan CAROS.

   un saludo a todos y disculpen por el texto tan GRANDE jeje pero quería tambien escribir un review de lo que estoy haciendo y que quede mi caso como exp. para todos NUNCA PRUEBEN EQUIPOS RF SIN UN WATTIMETRO  .. el transistor se destruye mas rápido y facilmente de lo que uno pudiera pensar.!

 bueno ... espero comentarios y consejos.
bye


----------



## aure (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola David.

perdona que te diga lo que has dicho ""he visto las fotos y es impresinante que funcionen"" a que te refieres exactamente. 
Tu respuesta es un poco ambigua... no quiero seguir hablando pues no quiero pensar que porque mi emisora con la valvula pl504 es fea, no es normal que funcione, porque parece mal construida, y tu con tu emisora comercial que es muy bonita la verdad, tienes problemas, que se le va hacer la radifrecuencia es asi de delicada y por eso mis emisoras se le aprecia ese toque de "never ready" pero esque cuando algo funciona es mejor no intentar arreglarlo y por eso las mias son asi.

Bueno David vamos con tus preguntas.

Yo bajaria con un atenuador pasivo neutro de garantia a un vatio la emisora de 5 wat y pondria a la salida del ampli el medidor de estacionarias y su antena definitiva y un amperimetro el el positivo del ampli para ver cuanto consume en todo momento y ajustaria las estacionaras a unos 15 watios, despues subiria la potencia a 2 watios y observaria el consumo y los armonicos y asi hasta la potencia plena de 45watios.

 Las cargas dumming no me gustan si son con bombillas, no las utilices pues eso no se sabe como reacciona para nada y rompes el equipo casi seguro, hay cargas fantasma comerciales y en el foro pero ninguna lleva resistencias bobinadas como es el caso de una bombilla y ademas si ajustas las estacionarias por curiosidad con la carga fantasma luego con la antena definitiva sera distinto todo, pero esto seguro que ya lo sabias.

saludos cordiales y pelillos a la mar 
aure


----------



## Pablito89 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola a todos los aficionados a meter ruido en la banda de FM!
Una consulta para Aure, yo también he armado el transmisor de "kiriakos kontakos", y en vez de ponerle dos 2N2219, utilicé un 2n2219 para el oscilador y un 2n3553 como tr de salida. Ambos con encapsulados metalicos TO39. Ya que me pareció mejor el 2N3553 porque es de mayor potencia según la hoja de datos. 

Utilizo un MP3 conectado a la entrada del transmisor.

Ahora, voy a enunciar todos los problemas que tuve, quizas les sirva para solucionar otros problemas:

*1) *No le puedo sacar mas de 800 mW de salida

Para que te des un idea midiendo con una carga fantasma de 50 ohms a la salida y calibrando los capacitores de salida se produce una caida de tensión maxima en la carga de 6,3 V   

Teniendo en cuenta la ley de ohm  

*P [W]= (V*V)/R   =>   (6,3 * 6,3)/50 = 794 mW  DE POTENCIA MAXIMA * 

*2)* La fuente regulada variable de hasta 20V que utilizo solo regula hasta los 12V, luego la potencia no se incrementa mas y se mete un ruido insoportable en la transmisión. Eso que el circuito esta conectado a tierra.

*3)* Transmite a lo sumo en 8 frecuencias armonicas diferentes (logicamente solo las he podido contar dentro de la banda de FM), lo que es un desperdicio de potencia ya que no puedo lograr que toda la misma se concentre en la frecuencia fundamental.
Aunque creo que necesitaré un filtro a la salida para esto, pero no tengo idea cual.

*Entonces mis consultas son; *
Como le saco mas potencia, como soluciono el problema de la fuente y como hago para que transmita en una sola fundamental.

El diseño de la placa me quedó igual al de Aure, aunque no usé un chocke VK200 si no uno de 470 microhenry, (esos de formato de resistencia verde) aunque chequé el funcionamiento con el chocke desconectado y solo se escuchaba con un poquito mas de ruido y no cambiaba mucho la potencia de salida.
Me recibí hace dos años de Técnico Electronico y no hace mucho que estoy profundizandome en la radio frecuencia. 

Les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar! Pablo


----------



## aure (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola Pablo.

usa los 2n4427 van muy bien los otros no, yo ya los he probado.

usa bateria por ahora hasta que te funcione 

alimenta la emisora con cable paralelo de 2x1,5mm2   0,5 metros

usa un dipolo como el mio con el mismo cable.

pon radiadores generosos a los transistores

hazme caso que a mi me han costado estas tres emisoras 2 meses de trabajo pero van muy bien
haz lo mismo que yo sino vas a sufrir bastante.

yo he usado en su puesta a punto un osciloscopio de 100mhz con una espira de hilo de 1mm de 15 mm de diametro, en la sonda y asi chequeaba la onda de salida y podia distinguir una onda buena o salida de espureas como te pasa a ti.

saludos de aure


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

Los 2N3553 tiene más potencia que los 2n4427, pero menos ganancia y además pueden trabajar hasta 28 voltios, por lo que para pasos finales normales en las típicas emisoras a 12 voltios no son la mejor elección.

Si podemos en cambio excitarlos con algo de más potencia, obtendremos potencias superiores.

aure, por cierto, muy buen trabajo. Me ha impresionado el condensador variable, me encanta.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 18, 2010)

> Transmite a lo sumo en 8 frecuencias armonicas diferentes (logicamente solo las he podido contar dentro de la banda de FM), lo que es un desperdicio de potencia ya que no puedo lograr que toda la misma se concentre en la frecuencia fundamental.
> Aunque creo que necesitaré un filtro a la salida para esto, pero no tengo idea cual.



¿Has ajustado bien el transmisor? Como hacía tecnideso, con una bombilla o la carga fantasma ajustar los condensadores de salida hasta que se produzca la mayor lectura o el mayor brillo de la bombilla. Ese "exceso" de espúreas puede ser fuente de una calibración erronea.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

Aure, excelente trabajo, el capacitor variable esta de pelos, pueden decir lo que quieran, que es feo y todo eso pero funcionan y cumplen con el objetivo, excelente!!!! yo he armado el transmisor de cebek, tengo un pequeño zumbido pero funciona!!! a transmitir se ha dicho!!!!


----------



## aure (Jul 31, 2010)

Hola Leon y joakiy.

Me alaga que os guste el condensador, muchas gracias.

unas preguntas leon sk.. que tipo de montaje has empleado el original o manhatan?

que transistores has utilizado y que antena?

que tal de alcance tu emisora.

Pon unas fotos si puedes me encantaria ver como te a quedado.

muchos saludos de aure.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> Aure, excelente trabajo, el capacitor variable esta de pelos, pueden decir lo que quieran, que es feo y todo eso pero funcionan y cumplen con el objetivo, excelente!!!! yo he armado el transmisor de cebek, tengo un pequeño zumbido pero funciona!!! a transmitir se ha dicho!!!!



me alegro muchisimo que tu transmisor te haya funcionado bien. pero mis preguntas son: ¿cuanto alcance te dio?
¿que transistores usaste?
¿que metodo de armado usaste?
¿cuanto voltage le pusiste?
¿que cable coaxil le pusiste? ojala que sea el de tv cable comun.

Sera mucha pregunta? es que me entusiasme con esta emisora, ya que es sencilla y todos dicen que funciona, sobre todo a nuestro amigo AURE que le dio 5km y yo no preciso mas alcance que eso. Desde ya muchisimas gracias!

Estoy de acuerdo con aure en eso y parece que repeti algunas cosas que el pregunto.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 3, 2010)

por nada aure! he montado con el metodo manhatan, utilice 2n4427, y me funciono bien, el dipolo tipo bazoka utilice. las fotos lo alzare cuando tenga acceso a internet desde mi casa, ya que me lo cortaron por falta de pago, y en el trabajo nos bloquean los usb y cdroom, en cuanto pueda levanto fotos!

mumish13 como le dije a aure he utilizado los 2n4427, manhatan, el voltaje fue de 12V, y el tipo de cable que use fue una de 50 ohm las que se utilizan para las antenas de microondas en telefonia celular, que son muy buenos cables, para mas informacion del cable http://es.made-in-china.com/co_tria...ications-Cable-LMR-400-WBC-400_usysnrynr.html


----------



## Dano (Ago 3, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> por nada aure! he montado con el metodo manhatan, utilice 2n4427, y me funciono bien, el dipolo tipo bazoka utilice. las fotos lo alzare cuando tenga acceso a internet desde mi casa, ya que me lo cortaron por falta de pago, y en el trabajo nos bloquean los usb y cdroom, en cuanto pueda levanto fotos!
> 
> mumish13 como le dije a aure he utilizado los 2n4427, manhatan, el voltaje fue de 12V, y el tipo de cable que use fue una de 50 ohm las que se utilizan para las antenas de microondas en telefonia celular, que son muy buenos cables, para mas informacion del cable http://es.made-in-china.com/co_tria...ications-Cable-LMR-400-WBC-400_usysnrynr.html



Yo probé el LMR400 en una tirada corta de VHF y realmente es un cable muy bueno, una lástima que cueste por estos lados 7 dólares el metro.


Podría ser peor..


Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

asi mismo es dano, aun me sobran como 50mts de este cable, lo recupere de una instalacion que hicimos en una torre de 100mts, donde ingenieria en ultima hora dispuso que se instalace la antena a 30 metros y las sobras me las quede yo.


----------



## dragon7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola, por vuestros comentarios deduzco que para emitir utilizais dipolos de 75 omios, si ajustais la salida de la emisora a 50 omios y utilizais una antena de paraguas conseguireis mucho más alcance.
 os la podeis hacer vosotros mismos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 28, 2010)

pues lo de 75 omios nos referiamos al cable, eso si es que no disponia de uno de 50, pero solo que habria mucha perdida, y no tendriamos al transmisor en su 100%, es solo eso, pero es recomendable utilizar el cable de 50omios como lo indique mas arriba!


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 6, 2010)

Una consulta alguiensabe de que parte se puede sacar la bobina de choque vk200 de un tv radio, o algo asi es que no la condigo por aca es para un proyecto


----------



## moises calderon (Nov 6, 2010)

Amigo SERGIOD, en que parte del Peru estas?, si estas en Lima, vas a paruro,  en varios locales de venta de componentes de rf, hay  esa bobina, es un nucleo cilindrico, con 6 agujeros longitudinales, se encontraban en algunas placas de computadora, saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 8, 2010)

yo lo encontre en un televisor viejo!


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 9, 2010)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo SERGIOD, en que parte del Peru estas?, si estas en Lima, vas a paruro,  en varios locales de venta de componentes de rf, hay  esa bobina, es un nucleo cilindrico, con 6 agujeros longitudinales, se encontraban en algunas placas de computadora, saludos



Genial amigo Moises soy de Huancayo, a ver si un dia de estos voy a buscar a paruro esa dichosa bobina , cual quier otro dato estaremos en comnunicacion ya que estamos cerca y porcia mas o menos no sabes el costo bueno si tubieras a la mano el precio, otra vez muchas gracias por tu respuesta
Me olvidaba gracias amigo Leon por la informacion del tv viejo a ver si busco en algunos que tengo y si la encuentro me ahoro tiempo y dinero


----------



## eber2012 (Dic 30, 2012)

aure dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> 
> Como lo prometido es deuda, aqui os pongo fotos y texto de como al final se han quedado mis tres emisoras de FM 88-108 Mhz.
> 
> ...



Hola aure, revisando la www encontre tus modicficaiones de TX , esta interesante las modificaciones que realizaste, tengo los componentes y dos consultas, TX Cebek : en la entrada de audio hay un condesador dice 4'7K es un condensador o resistencia, deberia ser un condensador de 4'7microfara-electrolitico.   
Tx Kiriakos: segundo transmsior en la entrada hay cunn simbolo de condensador con un valor de 100K, es un condensador o resistencia y tambien mencionas PL504, es una valvula muy comun en los tv de B/N en uqe parte del circuito va??. Por favor tu ayudqa ya que es muy interesate y quiero ensamblar.

Saludos

Feliz 2013


----------



## aure (Feb 10, 2013)

Hola eber2012.

son condensadores si el simbolo es de condensador....aunque ponga 4,7k ó 100k solo que quiere 

decir que son 4.700picofaradios y el otro seria de 100.000 picofaradios.

La valvula es la que ataca al tranformador de lineas y esta en la etapa de alta dension es una valvula grande con capuchon arriba busca la equivalente si eres de america, pues la pl504 es en europa donde se utiliza pero hay una igual en usa y australia mira, por la red esque no me acuerdo de cual era pero vamos es un pentodo de potencia con capucha arriba, se le reconoce facilmente porque es mas grande,

repasa las nomeclaturas de los condensadores y demas pues tu duda es de pardillo con perdon jejeje.

Otra Cosa los VK 200 los podeis hacer vosotros lo explico en el plano de la emisora de valvula
es sencillo solo cojer funda de cable de antena y arrollarle unas espiras de cobre esmaltado, mirar donde os digo y no busquis tanto pues esas bobina caseras van bien 

animo a ver si te funcionan y posteas a ver que tal te qedaron.

Saludos de Aure


----------

